# Intel Core i7 920 + Geforce GTX 295 -&gt; neue Grafikkarte



## ChriLi (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich besitze folgenden PC:

Intel Core i7 920, Sockel 1366, 2,67 GHz
Nvidia Geforce GTX 295, 1,792 GByte RAM
12,0 GByte DDR3-RAM 
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium, EAX 5.0, PCI Express
Acer FX58M Mainboard, Intel X58,

da ich immer wieder Probleme mit der GTX 295 habe suche ich jetzt eine neue Grafikkarte im Bereich von 300 €. Die Frage ist daher welche Grafikkarte eine besser Leistung also die 295 bringt aber auch gut zum System passt.

Falls weitere Infos benötigt werden einfach schreiben 

Ob ATI oder Nvidia ist mir relativ gleich.

Mfg

Chris


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Mai 2012)

Warum verkaufst du dann nicht erst die GTX 295 dann hast du mehr Geld... oder willst du sowieso nur 300 ausgeben. ?
jedenfalls hier meine Vorschläge :
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP
KFA2 GeForce GTX 570 MDT X4 EX OC
GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6970


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2012)

Für die CPU würde jede Grafikkarte "passen" - die Frage ist halt, was Du ausgeben kannst und wie wichtig Dir die Leistung ist. Guck mal hier: Grafikkarten von der AMD 7750 bis zur Nvidia GTX 680: große Marktübersicht und Tipps zum Kauf da kannst Du den ungefähren Leistungsgewinn der aktuellen Grafikkarten untereinander sehen, wobei die Preise inzwischen vlt nicht mehr ganz stimmen, sind halt "schon" vier Wochen her. Aber Du kannst dann trotzdem schauen, ob Du wegen zB 20% mehr Leistung wirklich direkt 60% mehr bezahlen willst.

Und hier eine Woche neuer noch explizite Kauftipps, also genaue Modelle von Grafikkarten und nicht nur einfach "eine GTX 570" oder so: Nvidia GTX 680 bis AMD HD 6870: Grafikkarten für Gamer ab 140 Euro in der Kaufberatung


----------



## ChriLi (7. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank.

Denke da werde ich was finden, war auch scho die Richtung die ich im Kopf hatte.

Das mit den 300 € ist eher für mich so eine Beschränkung weil ich nicht weis ob eine viel teure Grafikkarte beim Restsystem soviel Sinn macht.

Denke wenn das System ansich die GTX 295 ausgehalten hat, dürfte ich mit der Leistungsaufnahme bei den neuen Grafikkarten kein Problem haben.

Ich melde mich auf jedenfall nochmal wenn ich mich entschieden habe.

Denke es wird entweder eine GTX 580 (da wahrscheinlich die ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP) oder eine AMD 7870 (da noch nicht sicher welche).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Leistungsaufnahme: die GTX 580 oder AMD 7870 brauchen nicht mehr als die GTX 295, die GTX 580 evlt. einen kleinen Tick mehr. Aber allgemein hättest Du auch "schwächere" Karten als die GTX 580, die aber trotzdem deutlich besser als die GTX 295 sind und sogar weniger Strom brauchen.  

Die AMD 6870 zB müsste in etwa so stark wie Deine GTX 295 sein, und die würde grad mal die Hälfte an Strom brauchen und kostet 140€. 

Ob du dann wirklich eine GTX 580 nehmen solltest? Die kostet ab 330€. Die GTX 570 zB ist kostet ab 230€. Die GTX 580 ist aber "nur" ca 15-20% besser, dafür zahlst Du dann direkt 100€ mehr. Das sollte man halt wissen.


----------



## ChriLi (7. Mai 2012)

Hab mir nach dem ich mir nochmal ein paar Vergleiche angeschaut hab zum selben Ergebnis. Der Preisunterschied ist im Vergleich zum Leistungsunterschied zu groß (also jetzt 570 zu 580).

Denke bei der 570 wenn dann die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom oder würdet ihr dabei eine andere empfehlen?


----------



## svd (7. Mai 2012)

Die Phantom kostet ja ca. 270€. 

Wenn du nicht zwingend PhysX und 3D Vision benötigst, bekommst du mit der HD7870 für 20€ Aufpreis eigentlich die modernere Karte.

Wo sich die GTX570, nicht übertaktet, leistungsmäßig immer brav unterhalb der großen Schwester 580 einreiht, muss sich die HD7870 nicht an die Reihenfolge halten und wildert schon mal in deren Revier. 

Einzig so leise wie ein Phantomime wird wohl keine HD7870 sein.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

Also, die hier soll für eine 7870 sehr leise sein XFX Radeon HD 7870 1000M Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC)

und hier wäre eine übertaktete 7850, die fast an eine GTX 570 rankommt, eine sehr leise Kühlung hat und günstiger ist: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-01-20G)


Die Frage ist halt auch, wenn Du die Phantom nehmen wiillst, weil die leise sein soll: was verstehst Du unter "leise" ? - die GTX 295 war damals halt ein HighEnd-Modell, musste also auch stark gekühlt werden, und "damals" war es in Sachen Laustärke bei Grafikkarten bei weitem noch nicht so leise wie heutzutage - heute gilt eine Karte schon als laut, die damals als besonders leise gelobt worden wäre    kann also sein, dass Du selbst eine für heutige Maßstäbe "normal laute" Karte als unglaublich leise empfinden wirst


----------



## ChriLi (7. Mai 2012)

ich sags mal so:

ich will an sich schon einen guten Kühler und sie soll jetzt nicht zu laut sein aber es ist jetzt nicht das wichtigste.

hab mir bei der 7870 auch noch die Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ angeschaut die teilweise sehr empfohlen wird.

liegt aber mit ca. 305 Euro schon zwischen der GTX 570 und 580.

PhysX und 3D Vision sind mir jetzt nicht so wichtig (erst recht 3D Vision nicht). Daher geht es rein um die Performance bei Ati oder Nvidia.  Es geht also um die beste Performance für ca. 300 Euro.

Sorry das es aweng kompliziert ist aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2012)

In dem einen Link mit dem Special Marktübersicht sind ja die ungefähren UNterschied in Sachen Leistung der Karten zu sehen . da kannst Du ja dann mal schauen, wie es mit Preis-Leistung inzwischen aussieht ganz speziell mit Hinsicht darauf, dass DU bestimmte Modelle im AUge hast inkl deren Preis  

Auch ein Faktor kann ja der Strombedarf sein, das steht auch in der Tabelle in dem Artikel. Eine GTX 570/580 zB hat auch ohne 3D-Last  10-15W mehr Verbrauch als eine neuere Karte wie die AMD 7850 oder 7870 - wenn der PC lange am Tag an ist, kann das allein vlt. schon eine Rolle spielen, weil dann eine Karte 10-20€ weniger Strom pro Jahr braucht. Beim Spielen hat eine GTX 580 ZB deutlich mehr Strombedarf, aber man spielt ja nicht 6 Std jeden Tag


----------



## ChriLi (8. Mai 2012)

so muss ja irgendwie eine Entscheidung treffen, daher entweder GTX 570 oder AMD 7870 (alles andere lasse ich jetzt weg irgendwann muss man ja einschränken).

GIbt es bei beiden Chipsetzen Karten bzw. Hersteller die besondern empfehlenswert sind (ausser die in den Listen aus den Links oben)?


was mich bei folgender Karte doch sehr wundert ist, dass sie als Full Retail günstiger als, als light retail ist ( Full 299€: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7870 GHZ Edition, light 304€: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7870 GHZ Edition)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe bis jetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Der Peisunterschied liegt wohl an unterschiedlichen EInkaufspreisen, die haben halt eine von beiden Versionen früher gekauft und daher mehr oder weniger bezahlt - so ein Riesenshop ist halt auch stark automatisiert, das heißt da gibt es keinen, dem das dann auffällt, außer ein Kunde sagt bescheid 

Unterschiede bei den einzelnen Karten gibt es nur in Sachen Aussehen, Kühlung, Zubehör und Support. Und natürlich manchmal auch im Takt, da gibt es auch das ein oder andere übertaktete Modell. 

ps: hat Dein Netzteil denn 2x nen PCIe-6Pin-Stecker? Wenn nein, dann schau mal genau, ob bei der Karte ggf. ein Adapter dabei ist. Bei der LiteRetail schrieb einer, dass 2 Adapter dabei sind, wäre also kein Problem


----------



## TrinityBlade (8. Mai 2012)

Vor einer Woche habe ich mir die Sapphire HD 7870 auf Grundlage dieses Tests (OC- und normale Version sind baugleich) gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Leistung der Karte. Schön leise ist sie auch.


----------



## ChriLi (9. Mai 2012)

so habe mich jetzt hier für entschieden und bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007MUJL2E/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B007MUJL2E

dürfte ja die selbe wie bei Alternate im Link darüber sein 

Dazu ist Versand umsonst und Rückversand schön einfach bei Amazon falls etwas doch nicht passt!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe hier!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2012)

Wobei DIE jetzt von caseking versendet wird und noch Versand kostet - oder hast Du die letzte bekommen, die wirklich amazon selber anbietet? Im Moment steht bei amazon als Versender (klick auf "neu ab 309,90 Euro" ), dass sie erst in 2-4 Wochen lieferbar sein wird. 

Falls Du die Zurückschicken willst, geht das dann über caseking, wobei die dann halt den Erhalt der Karte bestätigen werden und amazon am Ende das Geld erstattet. Aber caseking ist auch ein guter Shop, da hab ich meine AMD 6870 auch bestellt, ebenfalls über den "Umweg" amazon


----------



## ChriLi (10. Mai 2012)

Nee war die letzte von Amazon 

deswegen dann auch da und nicht bei Alternate.

Ich berichte dann nochmal wie alles funktioniert!


----------

